# [gentoo] terminal...

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Mein kernel läuft jetzt inzwischen zwar, aber ich hab noch folgende probs:

1.Beim booten kommt kurz vor dem login prompt: "Failed to calculate dependencies" Was bedeutet das? Dass ich noch keinen portage baum installiert hab oder was?

2.Ich kenn das Internet auswendig. Trotzdem weiss ich nicht, wie ich für die konsole die deutsche tastaturbelegung herstellen und die auflösung anpassen könnte...man loadkeys und man stty haben mir net weitergeholfen und auch im SuSE buch steht nets!  :Sad: 

thx!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## ElCondor

"Failed to calculate dependencies" heisst normalerweise, dass bei den kernel-modulen was nicht passt, als root kannst du das mit depmod -a überprüfen. normalerweise hilft es, in make modules modules_install zu wiederholen, falls das nicht reicht, wirst du um ein make dep davor nicht herumkommen - was meistens auch ein kernel-rekompilieren bedeutet (was aber auch nicht so tragisch sein sollte  :Wink:  )

überprüf deine locale settings, im zweifelsfall hilft ein LC_ALL=de_AT@euro (oder wo immer du dich rumtreibst  :Wink:  )

 * ElCondor pasa *

----------

## jay

Als Schweizer müsste de_CH@euro die richtige Wahl sein.

Ausserdem kann ich das nur wärmstens empfehlen:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/guide-localization-de.html

----------

